# Jack



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi to all and thank you for adding us to the forum.

Here is our boy Jack. Jack was brought to us under somewhat unusual circumstances maybe one could call it a little mystical. We lost a a good friend a couple of years back and while attending a memorial for him on his property his dog "Shelly" and his Daughters dog "Tiberius" decide to make puppies. In a strange kind of way it actually broke the sadness if just for a moment. 

After the puppies were born the litter and "Shelly" were attacked by wild animals on the property, not really sure what it was but just three pups were able to be saved. we were asked to take one in and while I wasn't really ready for another dog, we already had an aging dog "Donnie" in the house, we decided to take one in. Jack was kind of pushed on us as he appeared to be the trouble maker in the group. Due to the circumstances "Jack" came home with us at just six weeks old.

Jack had his check ups and first visit to the vet and all was well. Our vet has known us for years and asked if we were ready for a giant dog? I must admit, I have always had dogs even since childhood and I have to say there is a difference when it comes to the very, large dogs. Not better, not worse, just different, lots of things to consider.

Jack has become my best friend, Jack is always with us and has grown up spending most every weekend on our property in the Sierra's. Like I said, I have always had dogs and have loved them all but jack just seems to be that special friend and helps me think of my lost friend. I often wonder if this is something other people feel? 

Sorry for the long story but I wanted to share with other dog lovers.

Here is jack:
One year Old.








Two years old.









As of a few days ago (Two and a half years old).


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful dog and quite the story. Your friend's passing brought you sadness... Jack brings you happiness but reminds you of that friend. Maybe he is the embodiment of that friendship? Sounds like it was meant to be (you taking him in)


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Canyx said:


> Beautiful dog and quite the story. Your friend's passing brought you sadness... Jack brings you happiness but reminds you of that friend. Maybe he is the embodiment of that friendship? Sounds like it was meant to be (you taking him in)


Thanks for the reply. Yeap, you nailed it. Sometimes when I look into Jack's big sappy eyes I swear I see Dean staring back at me. However we want to look at it, Jack has been a blessing for us and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The troublemakers are always the best dogs in the end. 

I got suckered into taking a much bigger dog than I wanted, who turned out to be the embodiment of trouble, and he was my soulmate.

Reading your and Jack's story made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! Jack is quite impressive and absolutely gorgeous. What is he?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Beautiful dog and quite the story. Your friend's passing brought you sadness... Jack brings you happiness but reminds you of that friend. Maybe he is the embodiment of that friendship? Sounds like it was meant to be (you taking him in)


Well said. My thoughts too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful story and beautiful dog! 

What breeds were his parents?


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Wow! Jack is quite impressive and absolutely gorgeous. What is he?


Jack's mama is a Saint Bernard and Dad is a German Shepherd/ Malamute. We put a pic together a while back when we had been asked and challenged as to what he was, even after telling them I was there when "it" happened  A lot of folks think he is a Leonberger and that I can understand. Thanks so much for the kind responses, this forum is a plethora of information


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh his dad was a stunner too!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tiberius is a beautiful dog for sure. He does however seem to have carried the malamute personality more so than the Shepherd. He can be a little protective and in touch with his wild side. With that said his humans do a great job with him. Jack must have gotten most of his personality from Shelly as he is for the most part very gentle and non aggressive. I've only seen Jack get really aggressive a couple of times one being when we had a momma bear with two cubs in camp. Fortunately for Jack the cubs ran after seeing and hearing him and momma bear took off after them up the tree. Was quite a sight to see (I have pictures  )


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Greentwins1 said:


> Tiberius is a beautiful dog for sure. He does however seem to have carried the malamute personality more so than the Shepherd. He can be a little protective and in touch with his wild side. With that said his humans do a great job with him. Jack must have gotten most of his personality from Shelly as he is for the most part very gentle and non aggressive. I've only seen Jack get really aggressive a couple of times one being when we had a momma bear with two cubs in camp. Fortunately for Jack the cubs ran after seeing and hearing him and momma bear took off after them up the tree. Was quite a sight to see (I have pictures  )


I would love to see those pictures.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I think it is very normal to feel a friendship with your dog, absolutely! My dog, Mac, and I do almost everything together - hike, go for walks, run, & are training for dog agility. When I go for runs without him (Typically take him 3-4 times a week, far less come summer-too hot), I feel a part of me is missing and I'm anxious to get back home. Heck, I even rush home from work so that I can see Mac. I never like to stay out late because quite honestly spending a Friday and Saturday night with dog makes me extremely happy.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sorry about your friend. But Jack seems like a wonderful addition to your family and he's a great looking dog!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Slartibartfast said:


> I would love to see those pictures.


I've had a few Bear run ins over the years but this was the first time I actually saw them climb a tree. Very, very fast. The cubs were up there in no time and Momma bear was even faster behind them. If you look closely in one of the pics you can see one of the cubs climbing over Momma to get higher. It was quite a sight to see. We ended up leaving camp for a few hours so they could come down and leave. Ironically, they raided and ate everything we had BUT they left the dog food intact


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I know that bears are good climbers but given their heft it STILL boggles me every time I see them in trees.

Great captures, btw!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Canyx said:


> I know that bears are good climbers but given their heft it STILL boggles me every time I see them in trees.
> 
> Great captures, btw!


Just happen to have my 70-200mm with me that weekend. My wife was yelling at me as I was doing a quick lens change. "Really, your taking pictures" lol


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow! He is gorgeous! Really beautiful photos


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your story. Your dog is stunning! And he sounds awesome.


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

greenmaria said:


> Thanks for sharing your story. Your dog is stunning! And he sounds awesome.


Thanks so much, we love him


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous, just like his parents. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful dog, and amazing photos!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome! Thanks for sharing your story with us 
He does look Leonberger-ish...such a handsome boy! 
Hope ya stick around!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Playing with Lens's. he's such a ham


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw such a sweet face.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He.is.so.freaking.cute! I want to hug him he is so fluffy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Those eyes just scream German shepherd - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Time for a little update. Had a chance to spend some time with Jack on our property up in the Sierra's over the summer. Beautiful area and boy we love that dog


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful photos. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Man has Jack ever turned into all that he can be. I have had dogs my whole life but I can say without a doubt Jack is the closest I have ever been with any dog. I have loved them all but this is different.

Jack has my back at all times. He is calm, submissive but when needed he brings the protection. He knows my vibes, he feels my needs and just generally is in tune with me. truly an amazing feeling that is a two way street.

He turned three last month but I think he is still growing. Our vet is amazed at how "Fit/Trim" he is. He does spend most every weekend at 6500 ft hiking around with us so I would imagine that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww....sounds like you found your heart-dog! What an amazing thing. He is gorgeous and looks terrific! :becky:


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

As much as I know a large dog isn't right for our family right now, seeing your gorgeous Jack is making me envious. What a fantastic dog - more pictures, please!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

The large breed thing can be a consideration for sure. When we got Jack (6 Weeks) our Vet that we have had for years asked if we were ready for this? I questioned him and he went on to explain that having a Giant Breed can be very different. 

After living with Jack and Molly (Saint Bernard) for the past three years, sure there is new considerations and things to accept but really for us it hasn't been that big of a deal. I certainly would not change anything.

Small children can be an issue but like anything else in regards to kids, it is our job to be responsible around kids. Jack and Molly playing can be somewhat of a dog pile and they certainly can move things around/knock things over but hey I think most dogs have this issue. 

Now my Jeep on the other hand is a whole issue in and of itself. I actually cut the thing in half and made it 14" longer to accommodate my "Little Babies". I'll have to find some pictures 

As a side note, here is Miss Molly:


----------

